# Online-Multiplayer-Live-Game  sucht Testspieler*innen



## onlinetheater (6. April 2020)

Liebe Menschen,


seit 2017 forschen wir als Kollektiv onlinetheater.live, wie Theater im Internet stattfinden kann.

Unser aktuelles Projekt heißt HYPHE und ist eine Mischung aus Computerspiel und Livestream-Theater: ein Online-Multiplayer-Live-Game.
Das Spiel ermöglicht eine neue Art von Begegnung und zwischenmenschlicher Nähe im digitalen Raum.
50 Zuschauende loggen sich zu Vorstellungsbeginn zuhause an ihren Rechnern ein und werden zu Spielenden, verweben sich miteinander, lassen eine eigene Welt entstehen. 


Wir haben am 13.5.2020 Premiere. Auf dem Weg dorthin testen wir einige Versionen unseres Games. Wär hat Lust unser Game zu testen? Wir laden Dich herzlich dazu ein, an einem der folgenden Termine eine Testversion unseres Games zu spielen:


Testspiele:

25.04.20 | 20:00 - ca. 21:30 Uhr 
29.04.20 | 19:00 - ca. 20:30 Uhr 
09.05.20 | 21:00 - ca. 22:45 Uhr 
11.05.20 | 21:00 - ca. 22:45 Uhr
12.05.20 | 21:00 - ca. 22:45 Uhr



Alles was Du brauchst, ist Zeit an einem ruhigen Ort, deinen Rechner/Laptop, eine Internetverbindung und Kopfhörer. 

Wenn Du an einem der Testspiele teilnehmen möchtest, schreib uns bitte eine Email:
testspiel@onlinetheater.live

Nach dem Spiel werden wir Dich um ein kleines Feedback bitten, das uns bei der Entwicklung hilft. Wir werden Dir eine kleine Umfrage mit zwei oder drei Fragen schicken und Dir die Möglichkeit geben, uns Deine Erfahrungen zu beschreiben.


Weitere Infos zum Projekt auf www.hyphe.live


Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
Alles Gute!
Euer onlinetheater.live


----------

